# Vitex



## Mike Hill (Mar 29, 2018)

Was thinking fondly about the live oaks and bluebonnets at my grandparent's place on the North side of San Antonio. Little Mikey used to romp and play and hunt easter eggs in the bluebonnets. One of the trees I used to climb was their "Lavender" tree as grandmom called it. Little Mikey wasn't small - so when I mean climb, I mean climb - That was 50 years ago and it was the biggest Vitex I have ever seen. Wonder what it looks like now? They sold the place 25 years ago. Why I posted this is that I was wondering what the wood looks like. I made a cursory google search and did not find any to look at. Anybody? Surprisingly, they grow here, but don't get big because of the cold. When young they must be very tender as I tried to grow one a couple of times and each time we had a late killing freeze that did them in. I wanted to bonsai one, so I had a few, but they all got zapped by the cold.


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2018)

I've never heard of that tree. If you want, PM me the address and I can see if it's still standing.


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 29, 2018)

I believe it is 5693 Verbena Street. It's off the Huebner Exit of I-10 - going west. Has a rock wall in front of it. However, it was like 20 acres and that tree was quite a ways into the lot. A little ways in front of the Vitex there was about 10 crepe myrtles that had to have trunks (up from soil line a foot or two) that had a truck diameter of 18" to 2'. Used to carve out clubhouses under the massive yellow jasmine that lined one side of the drive. Had to watch out because snakes liked the clubhouses also.


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 29, 2018)

Google earth the address with satellite view & maybe you can see it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 29, 2018)

Tried that, but can't see far enough in to tell before it gets all fuzzy. I did recognize one live oak that was not too far from the street that we built a treehouse in. From above, can't tell one tree from another.


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2018)

I'll try to get by there and get back to you.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 29, 2018)

Planted one here 2 years ago .. had a couple back home in San Angelo... but all just bushes ... also know as Texas Lilacs... pretty blooms .. and smell just like lilacs... never ran across a tree just large bushes


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 29, 2018)

Got 3 of them in my backyard - love them - but nowhere big enough to climb in


----------



## Mike R (Mar 30, 2018)

the small limbs are kind of like grapevine, the larger limbs seem to be pretty solid and hard when cured. I have three in the yard and I will check them out this weekend.


----------



## Mike R (Mar 30, 2018)

I have two about 3 or 4 feet tall that I propagated from cuttings, always amazed by trees that can do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 30, 2018)

They plant them a lot around here as ornamental landscape trees, usually called Chaste Tree here though. I got some chunks one time and was very excited because the heartwood was brown with black and green streaks, really unique looking, but it completely wrecked when drying, warped, shrank, checked, I think I ended up getting a bottle stopper blank out of it lol the wood was kinda soft BTW

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

